# Header install



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I have seen pictures posted of LT header install done from the engine bay and not from under the car by only removing coils, coil rack Fuel rail covers, plugs and valve covers. I am removing intake manifold anyway, has anyone tried this? It was stated that the header fit on the driver side without removal of steering knuckle or lowering steering rack. Ever seen this?


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

When doing my LTs we removed all that stuff fuel rails ect left the intake manifold on and the spark plugs in had to have some steady hands not to hit them. But there was no possible way not to have to unbolt the steering. Tried an tried but deff not possible. What type did you get? 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I bought Pacesetter Jet Hot coated was hoping not to drop steering rack and steering shaft, but it can be done. I need to replace power steering return lines anyway and I will have plenty of time while car is in storage for the winter. Thanks for the info


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

Dropping the steering took no time at all. Won't regret after you see how much easier it made the install!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Pretty sure its not possible. Cause my steering rack runs between my headers.


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

I installed American Racing Headers last week on my 06 it can not be done with out moving the rack and steering shaft the shaft runs thru the tubes but you only need to remove the upper line to the rack. I wasted about 1 1/2 hours trying to do it with out dropping the rack. drop the rack and they fall right in


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep runs right through the tubes. So unless you have some magic tricks not gonna happen.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

goatman22 said:


> Dropping the steering took no time at all. Won't regret after you see how much easier it made the install!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Is removal of the steering rack difficult?? I keep reading different posts and it appears as though its a risky procedure. I am getting some Pacesetters soon and I know I will have to remove the steering rack. Also is it possible to do with the car on ramps??


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Read this link for precise instructions.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

not that difficult. just make sure your steering wheel doesnt move while you remove the steering rack


----------

